

Black and white TV generation may have monochrome dreams - robg
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/earth/2008/10/17/scidream117.xml

======
Zuider
Interesting, but it doesn't gel with my experience. My parents had such
disdain for the box that we kept a black and white T.V. until it expired in
the late eighties. Not only do I dream in colour but I have 178 channels of
absolute crap to chose from.

------
mleonhard
I've had dreams in unix and Emacs.

~~~
qwph
I've dreamt of Tetris...

------
pmorici
is 60 people really a statistically significant sample size?

